# Anyone stayed in Cologne/Koln?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

If so could you recommend a camp site?

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry cant recommend a campsite but we did stay on the Stellplatz by the river and was a short cycle into town.

This might help - http://www.cologne-tourism.com/hotels/camping.html


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers

What was the stellplatz like?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/english.html

It's ok and serves the purpose for a couple of nights. We used the ehu but I can't remember if there is drinking water. Within the Umweltzone so you should have a green sticker. Many don't bother though., PLeasant bike ride or walk along river bank to City


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

This is quite a decent campsite. http://www.camping-berger-koeln.de/english/camping_berger_home.html Bus 5 minutes walk from site about 20 minutes into Cologne centre. Facilities pretty good, Have stayed there for Christmas Markets a couple of times.


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

agreed the aire was fine for a couple of nights and handy to the river to walk or cycle into the city centre. Water/waste is at the entrance but ehu is available onsite. There is a route to/and from the stellplatz that is Umweltzone exempt and well marked out so you do not need a sticker unless you want to go further into the city and I believe is mentioned on the website for the aire.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

There is drinking water available at the stellplatz. However not directly at the pitches, but at the sanitary point on the car park just at the exit.

Regarding the Umwelt sticker: The local authorities have granted special permission for motorhomes without a green sticker to drive to or from the stellplatz, provided that they leave the autobahn either at "Köln-Ost" (A3) or at the end of the A57, and then strictly follow the signposted route to the stellplatz.

About the camp site I don't know anything. When visiting Cologne, which I did quite frequently in the past because my daughter lived there, we always used the stellplatz.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Cheers
> 
> What was the stellplatz like?
> 
> Graham:smile2:


You can view our route to the Stellplatz earlier this year. > 



 <

Sorry it's a bit long but you can fast forward.....I'm still trying to get the hang of the dash cam footage malarkey!

We got there early as it fills up quite quickly. Like others have said the riverside walk into town is pleasant and there is the cable car over the river just a short walk away near the zoo.

There is also the U-Bahn/Tram station I think across the road from the car parking entrance to the stellplatz.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has anyone stayed at this place in Cologne/Koln...?

http://www.camping-koeln.de/index.php?lng=en&nav=index

Camping Berger wont take bookings as I am loathed to travel there on spec in August so am looking at this place as an alternative perhaps.

We plan to stay for more than a day or two so the Steplatz are out

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi, Sorry to respond a bit late (had a nose operation), we stayed there last year for three nights when we went to see Fleetwood Mac. The site is a bit tired in places, but acceptable. You can walk across the nearby bridge and catch the train into town, or walk up the approach road and catch a train about 300 yards from the end of the road.

Pitches are nearly all grass, but solid underfoot (we are 4.5 tonnes and had no poroblem). Our pitch had views of the river, although not right on the rivers edge.

Easy to find off the autobahn, and not too much traffic noise from the bridge (particularly if you can get up the far end end of the site).

Hope that is useful

Bill ^ Patsy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks 

That's great info

I think we are just going to end up there on spec and hopefully they will fit us in

Graham :smile2:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

How was the site, thinking about staying there this summer.

I think I was there with my tent way back in 1990 on the way to the World Cup in Italy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

MeFeinMcCabe said:


> How was the site, thinking about staying there this summer.
> 
> I think I was there with my tent way back in 1990 on the way to the World Cup in Italy.


Yes a good site. Decent size pitches; friendly reception; on the river so you can walk down through a park and along the river to get the boat into the City Centre.

We keep notes on all the sites we visit for future reference and I wrote this:-

- Very nice site (hardstanding and good EHU)
- Great showers, toilets etc
- Good shop
- 20 min nice walk to boat into City along river
- Very busy on a Friday

We would stay there again if we ever went back to Koln (unlikely though as apart from the cathedral we were not that impressed)

Graham :smile2:


----------

